# 2008 NCAA Football Rankings - Week 9 (Oct. 26)



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

AP Top 25 
1. Texas (65) 8-0 1,625 
2. Alabama 8-0 1,542 
3. Penn State 9-0 1,503 
4. Oklahoma 7-1 1,361 
5. Florida 6-1 1,337 
6. Texas Tech 8-0 1,280 
7. USC 6-1 1,234 
8. Georgia 7-1 1,212 
9. Oklahoma State 7-1 1,168 
*10. Utah 8-0 1,027 *
11. Boise State 7-0 946 
12. TCU 8-1 848 
13. Ohio State 7-2 834 
14. Missouri 6-2 791 
15. LSU 5-2 649 
16. Florida State 6-1 558 
*17. Brigham Young 7-1 553* 
18. Ball State 8-0 542 
19. Tulsa 7-0 527 
20. Minnesota 7-1 438 
21. North Carolina 6-2 228 
22. Michigan State 7-2 219 
23. Oregon 6-2 188 
24. South Florida 6-2 100 
25. Maryland 6-2 89

*The Utes are in the top 10* and BYU is ranked 17th :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Their game yesterday did nothing for them because they didn't thump an opponent who they should have beaten by two touchdowns or more. BTW the UTES moved up in the polls and they didn't even play. I hope BYU plays better against CSU and at least beats them by two touch downs.

The game yesterday could have easily went the other way in OT and BYU would have two losses.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BTW the UTES and TCU will both be in the top 10 when they play and it will be a bigger game because of their ranking than the UTES and BYU since BYU didnt show up to play TCU because of Pride that was quickly humbled in the 1st quarter. 

I thought the UTES and BYU would be the biggest game in the MWC but clearing the biggest is UTES and TCU.


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your Mom is in my top 10... if you know what I mean... 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Your Mom is in my top 10... if you know what I mean...


I wish I could say that about yours, but i can't. Im sorry no hard feelings towards your mother. Im sure you still love her and all.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! That is cool!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The fact that they are in the top twenty lends credibility to my argument that very few (if any) of the people who vote for these polls actually watch the cougars play. 

Can anyone who actually watched their last two games dispute how bad they looked?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> The fact that they are in the top twenty lends credibility to my argument that very few (if any) of the people who vote for these polls actually watch the cougars play.
> 
> Can anyone who actually watched their last two games dispute how bad they looked?


+1

I think BYU is VERY fortunate to still be in the top 20. After the loss to TCU, I thought they were more deserving of a ranking of 22 or 23 for sure.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

go utes. And *suck ya mum*. :lol: Sorry I had a British fairy tell me that in texas hold'em the other night after I beat his ass. It's pretty much my new favorite saying.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> BTW the UTES moved up in the polls and they didn't even play.


If you remember, BYU moved into the top 10 during their bye week as well. More football will play out. The season is only 2/3 of the way complete. Things will continue to change.

I think BYU is about where they should be. Yea, they haven't looked great the last two weeks. But look around at other teams in the country. I watched all or part of six different games on Saturday. There are not that many GREAT teams out there, and few GOOD teams. BYU fits in the GOOD group this year. And that group starts around #15 in the polls. Not great. But good.

For the MWC though, the polls are pretty much irrelovent. And I said as much when it was BYU in the top 10 as well. No MWC team will get to the championship game. The best they can get is a BCS game - and that will come with an undefeated season. If they lose a single game, then regardless of polls or rankings or any of that - they will be in the Las Vegas/San Diego Credit Union Poinsettia/Fort Worth Armed Forces/New Mexico Butt Wipe bowls. Period.

I hope a MWC team can get a BCS game. TCU is the only team that could do it with one loss. BYU is out. If Utah wins out, they'll get it again. But they have a very tough November. It will be a fun four weeks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*BCS Standings*  
1	Texas	
2	Alabama	
3	Penn State	
4	Oklahoma	
5	USC	
6	Georgia	
7	Texas Tech	
8	Florida	
9	Oklahoma State	
10	Utah	
11	Boise State	
12	Ohio State	
13	TCU	
14	Missouri	
15	Florida State	
16	Ball State	
17	Minnesota	
18	Tulsa	
19	LSU	
20	BYU	
21	Michigan State	
22	North Carolina	
23	South Florida	
24	Oregon	24	
25	UConn

I just thought I would post the standing that really matter. :wink: :lol: Fixed that is funny, suck ya mum. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

